# Which Tripod is good for Logitech C920 Webcam



## boosters (Nov 8, 2014)

I am wondering which tripod is to be good for C920 webcam. I know some mini spider tripod but i am looking the actual tripod. I seen on another site, they are using Photron Pro 560 tripod in C920 but i am looking for below Rs1000, can i able to use on Simpex 333 or Photron 450. Kindly help.


----------



## nac (Nov 9, 2014)

Tripod mounts are standard. If C920 can be mounted on Photron Pro 560, sure it can be mounted on Simpex 333 or Photron 450, I believe.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2014)

get any tripod..cheaper is better...the webcams are soo light that any one can hold it


----------

